# ATT: BTV Business Info



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

HD Channel 9646.

Have I missed something? What is this channel for?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's one of the many business channels that lease space from Dish for their in house communications.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, I was wondering also.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Still waiting for my HD locals.....


----------



## socalgoblin (Oct 24, 2003)

what is this channel all about when i click on it ,it says its not avalible,its located on the hd guide?


----------



## socalgoblin (Oct 24, 2003)

hey i was just wondering what the channel is ,i noticed a lot of hits but no answers? anybody know what the channel is


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

First the rumor. This channel will come online when AT&T finishes its buyout of E*. The Dish logo will appear, then be eclipsed by the AT&T "Deathstar" logo while the Imperial March plays. Then a voice -- breathing heavily through a respirator -- will say, "Join me and together we will rule the galaxy!" !devil12:

Brrr, that was chilling wasn't it? Anyway, the channel is 9646 and it shows up in the guide in ALL HD. When I select it, it says it's a special purpose channel. It's also listed in the latest version of the Channel Chart in the EKB, where it is described as, "ATT (HD Business Channel)", and, "Specific Subs Only". What it's used for is beyond me.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

It showed up on our 622 with the 446 software.

Maybe it's to announce some further business relationship between E* and ATT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since it is "unavailable" it is hard to say what is there. Likely a fish tank channel for AT&T to use to promote their resale of E* services.

I wonder why they didn't just keep the channel hidden in our guides?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's either a promotion channel for AT&T to sell Dish services or it's an internal communication channel leased by AT&T (probably marketing department) for internal training, corporate communications, etc. There are many business channels up there, this just happens to be one of them and happens to be in HD (maybe).


----------

